# NVPTX port for FreeBSD?



## adakite (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Since both Clang and GCC project now support (or in a coming future) NVPTX, I was wondering what could hinder any FreeBSD port?

Then I found this link, and so I'm wondering if any of you have heard about such port to FreeBSD. If so, that would mean potential OpenACC port as well, or am I dreaming?

Any thoughts?


----------

